# Vape Kings Rhyme wars - The Finalists



## Stroodlepuff (7/4/15)

I have tallied the votes and our clear winner is mr @Rob Fisher however uncle Rob is Ecigssa staff (Admin) and therefore he does not need the free ticket 

But that leaves me with a bit of a dilemma, you see we have 5 people tied for first place  each with 7 votes!

So I am adding another thread shortly with the winning rhymes and a poll - I need you guys to vote again  I will post a link here to the new thread, the new thread will be one vote per person voting and the final closing date is tomorrow at 19:00

Good luck to the following candidates: @Riaz @Guunie @Jakey @Vapington @Juntau



The Finalists Rhymes are below:


*@Riaz with Twinkle Twinkle little coil - adapted from Twinkle Twinkle little star*

Twinkle, twinkle, little coil,
How I wonder what ohms you are.
Up above the deck so high.
Giving me good throat hit, oh so fly. 
*@Guunie with Humpty Dead Short - adapted from Humpty Dumpty*

Humpty dumpty vaped on the wall
Humpty dumpty realised the flaw
cloud chasing with a point 1 ohm game
Now no one can put him together again


*@Jakey with Baa Baa rocket Sheep - adapted from baa baa black sheep*

Ba Ba Rocket sheep
have you ekowool.
Yes sir(vape) yes sir(vape)
3 rolls full.

One for ohm @johan, one for @Andre and one for the
little noob who vapes on mesh all day.


*@Vapington with Little Miss Vooper - adapted from little miss muffet*

Little Miss Muffet
Vooped in a bucket,
Whilst vaping Vape Kings juice of the day,
Along came a spider
Who sat down beside her
Which ended that Voop right away!


*@Juntau with Humpty driptip - adapted from humpty dumpty*

Humpty Dumpty bought a new tip
Humpty Dumpty started to drip
All the dark horses and all the Kings crown
Had everyone vaping throughout his town

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (8/4/15)

Nicely laid out @Stroodlepuff 
Have voted
All very good though!


----------



## Jakey (8/4/15)

why is my poem cut in half


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/4/15)

Well we have a winner  Congratulations @Jakey you win a VapeCon ticket and a Vape King juice hamper consisting of 5 Vape King juices of your choice!

(Although I should have disqualified you for using other vendors in our competition  )

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey (8/4/15)

Haha I only realized that after the fact, thank you VAPEKING

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (8/4/15)

Congrats mate!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakey (8/4/15)

Benjamin Cripps said:


> Congrats mate!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


see you at vapecon bud


----------



## Riaz (8/4/15)

Congrats @Jakey 

Well deserved bud 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakey (14/4/15)

Thank you @Stroodlepuff and Co. Pretty little case and nyoms.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (14/4/15)

Congrats @Jakey 
Well done man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

